# FYI:donations via vendors to your charity haunt



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I just thought I would post a lesson hard learned:
this year, we wanted to sell cans of beverages to raise more money for charity. I contacted the local bottler last week to ask for sodas, etc. They have a hard & fast rule that you must call them at least 2 weeks before the event to get any donations. (sigh). Same with the convenience chain store. Guess I need to wait 'til next year to do this! 

d5


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

how about buying wholesale recoop your investment and use the profit for your charity- here cans of soda is .27 each and water is .22 each--just a thought


----------

